# military gore tex



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

xav_B said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know how military gore tex parkas/jackets compare to snowboard jackets?
> 
> cheers,
> xav


Lol, i can totally imagine USA soldiers wearing Burton's ak stuff....
-_______________-
But seriously, they give the troops only the best i can imagine. Staying warm in winter conditions can probably save lives; you can stay focused instead of freezing to death.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Lol, i can totally imagine USA soldiers wearing Burton's ak stuff....
> -_______________-
> _But seriously, they give the troops only the best i can imagine._ Staying warm in winter conditions can probably save lives; you can stay focused instead of freezing to death.


oh how i wish this were so lol. i can only speak for myself, but I can tell you from first hand experience in the marine corps, they suck. The gortex i was issued is nothing but gortex, no lining or anything, and not only that, it just doesnt work. it gets damp quick. i have a ride jacket that i wish i could wear out in the field but lime green tends to do little for camoflauge. :laugh: 

keep in mind it may be because of the places they're sending us aren't thought of as "cold" environments, but after 140 in the summer, 30 at night on post is fucking cold, and i wish i had had something better.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah I have a patagonia / arcteryx and Outdoor Research bag of clothes I got for anything I need from my unit, Yes the goretex is a pro level it is hot when it rains, but just about all gore jacket are. I tend to use the arcteryx soft shell jacket the most as uses witch craft to keep my dry and is multicam. If you want some good military gear look at arcteryx LEAF gear that can double as ride gear.


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

I use my military gore-tex all the time (check my pic). Wear layers underneath and u can go to pretty low temps (like 0F). lower than that I wear my burton ak. Def does the job though, if your $$$ is tight I wouldn't buy another jacket.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

readimag said:


> yeah I have a patagonia / arcteryx and Outdoor Research bag of clothes I got for anything I need from my unit, Yes the goretex is a pro level it is hot when it rains, but just about all gore jacket are. I tend to use the arcteryx soft shell jacket the most as uses witch craft to keep my dry and is multicam. If you want some good military gear look at arcteryx LEAF gear that can double as ride gear.


daamn that shit is sick... i'm not .mil but i am an Arc'teryx whore.

they should do shit in digital or something - that multicam looks terrible.


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

@mrmidwest, whats the waterproof/breathability specs on your Ride jacket? cuz funnily enough i'm contemplating between some Ride or army. 
i heard the military goretex often doesn't work propperly in warm conditions, causing that dampness.
That Arcteryx looks pretty hardcore, yeah i wish, but i was more wondering bout the $50 tho, ones from dumpstores
@Towkin whats the specific type you got there? and are there any drawbacks to it-like noticeably heavier or anything? hows the hood?
Has anyone experienced riding in any european military goretex/simliar?


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

xav_B said:


> @mrmidwest, whats the waterproof/breathability specs on your Ride jacket? cuz funnily enough i'm contemplating between some Ride or army.
> i heard the military goretex often doesn't work propperly in warm conditions, causing that dampness.
> That Arcteryx looks pretty hardcore, yeah i wish, but i was more wondering bout the $50 tho, ones from dumpstores
> @Towkin whats the specific type you got there? and are there any drawbacks to it-like noticeably heavier or anything? hows the hood?
> Has anyone experienced riding in any european military goretex/simliar?


I got out of the Marines in '05, so that's what I have. They probably have digi goretex now. I wear it about 90% of the time, from 40F-0F and love it. I don't get hot or cold, I only wear two layers under (base layer and a fleece). It has a snow skirt, decent pocket space. I never really use the hood (I wear a helmet). My below 0F jacket is a Burton AK down 2L (I LOVE this jacket, but you will sweat your BALLS off in warmer weather). If you can get a military jacket for a good/cheap price, do not hesitate. Versatile, warm, and durable.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

xav_B said:


> @mrmidwest, whats the waterproof/breathability specs on your Ride jacket? cuz funnily enough i'm contemplating between some Ride or army.
> i heard the military goretex often doesn't work propperly in warm conditions, causing that dampness.
> That Arcteryx looks pretty hardcore, yeah i wish, but i was more wondering bout the $50 tho, ones from dumpstores
> @Towkin whats the specific type you got there? and are there any drawbacks to it-like noticeably heavier or anything? hows the hood?
> Has anyone experienced riding in any european military goretex/simliar?


I have british army gore "laminated"pants, i find them pretty decent they are waterproof and breathable.


----------

